# Colourpoint - Solid Genetics???????



## marierica (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi guys - first of all, i must say - a wonderful website with alot of great info for people like myself.

Firstly, I have a BSH lilac colourpoint queen on active. I am trying to establish predicited colours should she be put to a Solid Blue stud. I have recieved conflicting info from two breeders in regards to litter colour and would be really greatfull if somebody could advise me in (new breeder friendly) terms, what i could expect depending on what genes they carry and what questions i should be asking stud owners.

Many thanks in advance for anybody who can shed some light on this!

Marie x


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Depends on whether the blue carries chocolate or not. If they don't you will get all blues, if they do then 50/50 blues and lilacs.

Same with the colour pointing - if the solid blue carries colour point, 50/50 colourpoints and solids. If they don't carry colour point all the kittens will be solid carrying colourpoint.


----------



## marierica (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks Saikou:smile5:
Could this theory apply to both male and female in the litter or does the solid/colourpoint depend on the sex of the kitten?

I tell u - Its taken me almost a year to grasp the blood grouping - it will take me a hundred years to understand genetics hmy:

I was told by one breeder that my queen would NOT produce solid kittens sired by a solid blue:huh:

Still loooooooooads to learn
thanks again.


----------



## marierica (Feb 9, 2010)

BTW Siakou - like your "whos the greatest fool" quote that really got me thinking about life in general, not just breeding :blush:


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Blue to lilac can only produce dilute colours: All blue if the blue parent doesn't carry chocolate.

No tabbies if none of the parents are Tabby.
Likewise.... no Torts or Reds/Creams if neither parents are.

Providing your girl is a solid Lilac, and the stud is a solid Blue... then it is guaranteed you will get a litter of Blues...with maybe some Lilacs if the stud carries it.

There's nothing else that can be produced by that pairing.


----------



## marierica (Feb 9, 2010)

[email protected]
queen is lilac colourpoint - just to confuse matters - ohhh dear. This is like algebra to me and i never did get the hang of that LOL:crying:


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

marierica said:


> Thanks Saikou:smile5:
> Could this theory apply to both male and female in the litter or does the solid/colourpoint depend on the sex of the kitten?
> 
> I tell u - Its taken me almost a year to grasp the blood grouping - it will take me a hundred years to understand genetics hmy:
> ...


Solid coat pattern is dominant over colourpoint, you will only ever get colourpoints if both parents are colourpoints or one is and the other carries it, or both carry it. None of the colours or coat types are sex linked so the prediction will apply to both male and female kittens.

Do you know the colours of parents of the sire ?


----------



## marierica (Feb 9, 2010)

Both Parents solid blue - with one stud i am considering, although i am not sure if there is CP in earlier generation. Will ask for full pedigree on Monday. I hope this is of some help. thanks!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Genes come in pairs and you need two colour point genes -one from each parent - to get a colour point as colour point is recessive to solid and so you need two to be a colour point. Your girl carries 2 colour point genes and the stud will either carry 1 solid gene and one colour point OR two solid genes. If he carries two solid genes then ALL the kittens *will be* solid irrespective of your girls genes as each pair will carry one solid gene which is dominant to colour point so making all the kittens solid. If he carries the colour point gene then 50% of the kittens will be colour point (in theory - mother nature rarely listens to the statistics so you could still get all solids or all colour points). Colour point isn't a sex linked gene so there is no predictor as to whether boys or girls will be solid or pointed. IF the boy carries chocolate as well as colour point then you could get lilacs (either solid or pointed) if he doesn't then all blues (either solid or pointed). Hope that helps.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

marierica said:


> Both Parents solid blue - with one stud i am considering, although i am not sure if there is CP in earlier generation. Will ask for full pedigree on Monday. I hope this is of some help. thanks!


With both parents solid blue it is quite possible he carries neither chocolate or colour point, but the stud owner would be able to confirm that for you. If he carries neither then all kittens will be blue solid, but all will carry chocolate (lilac is diluted chocolate) and colourpoint from their Mum.


----------



## marierica (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks guys - between the info you have given me, after reading a few more times i think i will crack this you have all been of great help.

It just amazing to me that one stud owner definately said that I would ONLY get colourpoints (hhhhhhm no names mentioned but - i think we can safely say i wont be taking my girl to her due to misleading info) I thought that it was a stud owners duty to have a clear understanding of genetics. Having read the info from spid - i can understand that it is a possiblity, however, she definately said no solids

I would actually be extreemly happy if my girl produces a healthy litter of either - but am still quite shocked that a stud owner clearly does not have an understanding of genetics.

Anyway my rant over .............. thanks guys:smile5:


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Alot of older breeders don't understand basic colour genetics. I know a couple, who also have studs, but can not predict the colours of their kittens or know what their studs or queens carry. One told me she like surprises


----------



## marierica (Feb 9, 2010)

Thats true Siakou! but im a little bit younger - i found out the sex of my first child through scan - but couldnt with the second child and to be honest the suspense in itself was all part of the exciting journeyhmy: So i hear where the older breeders are coming from:wink: Us "youngster breeders" are too impatient trying to predict natures course!


----------

